# Vancouver vs Calgary. East vs West



## iceno9 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok, im settled on wanting to go to west Canada i think!
What i could really do with is some pros and cons of...
a) East Canada vs West Canada
b) Vancouver vs Calgary

I can probably fill in a number of points myself, but it will be interesting to see what others views and opinions are. Especially from people who have moved from the UK. For example, i know that Vancouver may be wetter than Calgary, but then if the UK is like living in a pond by comparison, its of little concern :0)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

iceno9 said:


> Ok, im settled on wanting to go to west Canada i think!
> What i could really do with is some pros and cons of...
> a) East Canada vs West Canada
> b) Vancouver vs Calgary
> ...


I have lived in Vancouver, Calgary, Toronto, and Halifax, as well as London, UK so I might be able to offer some input

Vancouver - similar weather to the UK, although it might even be a bit wetter in Vancouver, as well as bit milder in the winter. That said, I think Vancouver is one of the nicest cities in Vancouver. It is great for outdoor sports, has lots of green areas, and is by the ocean and mountains, close to skiing, etc.. Beautiful scenery. Always lots to do. Expensive housing, though, or at least it was.

Calgary - again, one of the nicest cities. It's one of the sunniest cities in the world, but it can and does get very cold in the winter. Summers are a bit short compared to, say, Ontario, and you don't get that many days when it is very hot. Great for outdoor activities, ie sports, hiking, skating, and you are very close to mountains where there is great skiing, hiking, camping, etc. Great city for families

Toronto - great place too. Much bigger than Calgary or Vancouver. Longer, hotter summers and winters aren't as long or as cold as Calgary, but colder than Van. If you like camping, water sports, etc. there are some great areas fairly nearby. There is skiing too within a couple of hours, but no mountains so it's nowhere near like Calgary or Van. I lived in Oakville, just outside of Toronto, which I loved as I don't really like big cities. Traffic is a problem though, so if you had to commute you might prefer to live right in the city near the subway & streetcar lines

Halifax - hmm, my least favourite place of all. Can be quite wet as well, but the fall is beautiful. A bit isolated though, but it would be a much shorter plane trip for you to go back to the UK. To be honest, it was so long ago, I don't really have much to say about it. I guess if you really wanted to be by the ocean, the Maritimes would be the place to live. 

There is much to say on all these, but this post is getting kind of long!

It would be a toss-up for which where to live - Vancouver or Calgary, but probably would pick Calgary

Hope that helps


----------



## margaretchow2 (Sep 20, 2008)

Myself and husband are going to Vancouver Island this year to be ski instructors but have previously been to Calgary on a number of trips. Calgary is nice but I have to say that we prefer the Vancouver area to Calgary. The city centre area of Vancouver felt better to us compared to that of Calgary and there are lots of interesting things to do and see around Vancouver. As mentioned above Vancouver has lovely views and the green spaces are very nice.


----------

